
Recruitmate – An app that applies to jobs for you - jonathantho
http://getrecruitmate.com
======
jonathantho
Hey guys, I was tired of applying to jobs last year, so I came up with the
idea at a hackathon to build a job applying program that lets you apply to
hundred of positions in 1 click.

Simply fill out your ideal job title that you’re interested in, upload your
resume and contact info and my program will do the applying to individual
companies for you.

Have a try! Let me know what you think!

